# question about nd decoy laws



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

wondering if it is legal to leave the decoys out overnight in ND. I am curious about both fields and water and wether it makes any difference the area is public or private.

Thx


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bigeyes said:


> wondering if it is legal to leave the decoys out overnight in ND. I am curious about both fields and water and wether it makes any difference the area is public or private.
> 
> Thx


Might want to put insurance on them first!

From what I know it is legal!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm not from nd, but DEFINATLEY put insurance on them...i lost just under 600 dollars of snow and blue dekes, with some canada shells last year, because i was to tired to pick them up that night...eaither insurance or sleep in your ground blind and wait for some A-hole to come snag your stuff. :sniper:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

If you are foolish enough to leave your gear out in the middle of nowhere unattanded. You might as well leave your house unlocked and your keys in the car also. In this day and age anything could happen. You might get to your field and find someone hunting in your gear.


----------



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess I was thinking more about a couple of $2 duck decoys probably on a private pond so not really theft situiation. Last fall a buddy got checked for everything possible from a CO and the last thing he said was "you guys are going to get your decoys off the water right"? Not sure on the law he said yep and went to get them but was planning on hunting there first thing the next morning and wanted to leave them out.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I do when I'm in ND. I think my decoys would be safer on some out of the way pothole than in the back of my truck in town.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you are on a slough I would feel way better then leaving them in a field. Most people will think they are ducks, and leave them rest!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Private land it is your choice if u want to leave them BUT on public land it is against the law and since it is "public" land many people would say public decoy's


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

I leave my decoys in fields all the time. Like if i hunt that morning and i am gonna hunt that evening also. I will leave them out there and come back to get an evening hunt in. But i will pick them up over night....only one time did i leave my decoys out over night and that was on a pond like 300 yards of a busy highway and there had been alot of geese on the pond and i was gonna hunt it the next morning so left them out there and i worried all night about them becuase it was like 4 dozen FB and when it all adds up that is pretty close to a $1000 gone if someone desides to get a wild hair up their a$$ and take them


----------

